# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Can anyone recommend a Fencer working in Sydney's eastern suburbs?

## sibbu

We need to replace an ordinary paling fence in the backyard, and do a small picket fence for the front (on top of brick), and would like to know if anyone has any good experiences from someone who has reasonable rates.  Operating in Sydney's eastern suburbs.
Many thanks.

----------

